# Offer at The Westin Princeville



## Ianneyan (Oct 22, 2016)

Westin sent me an offer to stay at their Princeville location for a great deal. I think that it was $795 for 5 nights in either a studio or 1 BR.  I didn't think that I'd use it, so I threw it away. Well, I changed my mind!  Did anyone get the same offer? If so, can you tell me the phone number that was on the offer card? I am sure that they have me on a list somewhere and would be willing to look me up.

I am planning on going around June 6 before most kids' summer break starts!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Oct 22, 2016)

It's a great deal as long as you don't buy.
I no longer recall the number, sorry.
I think the WPORV MF are the highest in VSE for normal premium 2Bd LO (not WKORV Dlx)


----------



## Ianneyan (Oct 22, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> It's a great deal as long as you don't buy.
> I no longer recall the number, sorry.
> I think the WPORV MF are the highest in VSE for normal premium 2Bd LO (not WKORV Dlx)



Definitely NOT going to buy! :rofl:I just want to take advantage of that great deal to get away with the hubsters while the kids get some QT with grandma!


----------



## ragdoll (Oct 23, 2016)

Ianneyan said:


> Westin sent me an offer to stay at their Princeville location for a great deal. I think that it was $795 for 5 nights in either a studio or 1 BR.  I didn't think that I'd use it, so I threw it away. Well, I changed my mind!  Did anyone get the same offer? If so, can you tell me the phone number that was on the offer card? I am sure that they have me on a list somewhere and would be willing to look me up.
> 
> I am planning on going around June 6 before most kids' summer break starts!



This may be incorrect, but I sort of remember that your "offer" has a voucher number attached to it. If you don't have it anymore, you'll have to wait for the next one. And there WILL be a next one. We got 2 or 3 of those. OTOH, you might try calling Vistana directly. Can't hurt. They might be able to help you out.


----------



## farsighted99 (Oct 23, 2016)

Ianneyan said:


> Definitely NOT going to buy! :rofl:I just want to take advantage of that great deal to get away with the hubsters while the kids get some QT with grandma!



That's what my husband and I said when we got 5 nights free at the Sheraton.

The pitch is hard to resist.  Maui (or Kauai) is unresistable.

I have a week at the Nanea now.   


Honestly, I can't wait to go...  Damn place is still being built.  But not long now.


----------



## blondietink (Oct 23, 2016)

How does one get these offers? Never once have we received one.


----------



## Ianneyan (Oct 23, 2016)

farsighted99 said:


> That's what my husband and I said when we got 5 nights free at the Sheraton.
> 
> The pitch is hard to resist.  Maui (or Kauai) is unresistable.
> 
> ...



It is difficult to resist, but I am a numbers person so crunching those builder prices helps bring me back to reality and helps me say no.


----------



## Ianneyan (Oct 23, 2016)

blondietink said:


> How does one get these offers? Never once have we received one.



I am not sure, but it may have been that I got on their list by dropping into their sales center in Maui to get a tour. The hubby and I were in Maui on the Hyatt Residence deal (THAT place is amazing!) and decided to check out WKORV and the Marriott Maui Beach Club.  We didn't purchase, but it was a definitely difficult not to.


----------



## The Haileys (Oct 23, 2016)

blondietink said:


> How does one get these offers? Never once have we received one.


When we were at WKORV as hotel renters, we went to the sales presentation and they offered us additional swag for giving them a list of names and addresses to which they sent the offer.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 23, 2016)

We got an offer for Westin Lagunamar. Their number to call was 800-662-2775. When we called they had our info in the system after we told them which resort and before we gave them our reservation number. Not sure if that is the same number but it is worth a try. Good luck!


----------



## michigander (Oct 24, 2016)

*No presentation required?*

We just got an offer for 4 nights at Westin Kierland Villas (where we have visited through Interval, and really like).  The cost is $349 and there is no mention of having to attend a presentation.   Is this possible?   Will they tell me I have to go to a presentation when I get there?   Thanks for any insights.   If I am not required to go to a presentation, I would certainly consider it.


----------



## farsighted99 (Oct 24, 2016)

michigander said:


> We just got an offer for 4 nights at Westin Kierland Villas (where we have visited through Interval, and really like).  The cost is $349 and there is no mention of having to attend a presentation.   Is this possible?   Will they tell me I have to go to a presentation when I get there?   Thanks for any insights.   If I am not required to go to a presentation, I would certainly consider it.



When I went to Maui, I was told I didn't have to go to the presentation. I've been to several of these things (but several years ago), and found them quite distasteful, but never wanted to buy anything and get stuck in one place.  But they give you a lot of freebies if you do go to the presentation.  I figured I could never be talked into buying a timeshare...  LOL!  How wrong I was.

However, the idea of owning property in Hawaii, even if it's just one week a year, especially a place as nice as the Nanea, is irresistable.  The fact is, I could see wanting to go there every year!

From what I was told, they will call you while you are at the resort to talk you into going.  But you don't have to...   at least in Hawaii.  

Call the number on the invitation and ask.


----------



## Lydlady (Oct 24, 2016)

We took advantage of this offer earlier this year. I would highly recommend it. Although we did attend a sales presentation (and didn't buy), we weren't required to do so and they weren't pushy at all.


----------



## Thunder Up (Nov 2, 2016)

*Offer at Westin*

We received an email offer earlier this year for the Westin Ka'anapali for 5 nights for $798 includes a 6 day Avis rental and $5000 star points.  The telephone number on that email was 800-278-1488.  When I called they asked about a Preferred Invitation number (that was in the email). So you may have to tell them you do not have one, you lost it, or you will have to play it by ear.   I asked if this rate required a timeshare presentation requirement, they said no.

There are probably several ways to get on their list. I believe I got the emails from both Starwood and Hyatt is that I am signed up in their hotel rewards program.  When you sign up (or if you are already a member, go in and edit your profile) and request that you are willing or want to receive their email promotions.  

I usually get 2-3 email promotions a year.

I got one last week from Hyatt in SAN Antonio if anyone is interested in the specifics, something like 3 nights for $199 with a required timeshare presentation.

Good luck.

Thunder Up


----------



## farsighted99 (Nov 3, 2016)

I was told by the Vistana sales guy that my invitation came from someone who recommended me (in other words, someone i know).  I know I can recommend others and they'll send them an invitation (probably after qualifying them).  They give the owners some extra SPG star points.

So if you want an invitation for these $695 5-day holidays, just email an owner.  

BTW, I have no idea who actually recommended us.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 3, 2016)

Ianneyan said:


> Westin sent me an offer to stay at their Princeville location for a great deal. I think that it was $795 for 5 nights in either a studio or 1 BR.  I didn't think that I'd use it, so I threw it away. Well, I changed my mind!  Did anyone get the same offer? If so, can you tell me the phone number that was on the offer card? I am sure that they have me on a list somewhere and would be willing to look me up.
> 
> I am planning on going around June 6 before most kids' summer break starts!



Dang, I never get these deals.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 6, 2016)

Ianneyan said:


> Westin sent me an offer to stay at their Princeville location for a great deal. I think that it was $795 for 5 nights in either a studio or 1 BR.  I didn't think that I'd use it, so I threw it away. Well, I changed my mind!  Did anyone get the same offer? If so, can you tell me the phone number that was on the offer card? I am sure that they have me on a list somewhere and would be willing to look me up.
> 
> I am planning on going around June 6 before most kids' summer break starts!



I just received a similar offer for Princeville.  5 nights in an Island view Studio for $795.  That includes a Avis car credit and 5000 Hawaiian Airlines Miles...   I would probably rather have SPG points, but i do collect Hawaiian miles.  I have not decided for sure but giving this some thought as a way to tryout something other than an HGVC T/S.  I like Kauai but only ever stayed in Poipu... so this would let us sample lots of different experiences...


----------



## farsighted99 (Nov 6, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I just received a similar offer for Princeville.  5 nights in an Island view Studio for $795.  That includes a Avis car credit and 5000 Hawaiian Airlines Miles...   I would probably rather have SPG points, but i do collect Hawaiian miles.  I have not decided for sure but giving this some thought as a way to tryout something other than an HGVC T/S.  I like Kauai but only ever stayed in Poipu... so this would let us sample lots of different experiences...



Call them and tell them you want SPG points instead.  I didn't like the dates they had when I went to Maui, and they found some space later.

Also, just so you know, the  Sheraton Kauai, on Poipu Beach, is adding timeshares..

"The timeshare project will be to the north of the existing hotel including a portion of the parking lot and adjoining land."

Just google it.  But it probably won't be open for a long time.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 10, 2016)

I was trying to research this resort a bit more before i commit and accept this offer. Most of the TUG reviews are positive, Tripadvisor is more mixed, some people love and other seem to have had a bad experience... Though many of bad reviews seem like people don't realize the difference between a hotel and timeshare.. 

There were a few where people mentioned have very poor views from the Island View studios, such as direct view of the power facility or a dumpster.  Is that typical for the island view studios at this resort or are most decent and just few bad views?  Since the promo rate is pretty low, what are the odds that you get one of the rooms with a view of the dumpster and utilities?

Also I assume this is new enough for the rooms to have A/C?

Thanks


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 10, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I was trying to research this resort a bit more before i commit and accept this offer. Most of the TUG reviews are positive, Tripadvisor is more mixed, some people love and other seem to have had a bad experience... Though many of bad reviews seem like people don't realize the difference between a hotel and timeshare..
> 
> There were a few where people mentioned have very poor views from the Island View studios, such as direct view of the power facility or a dumpster.  Is that typical for the island view studios at this resort or are most decent and just few bad views?  Since the promo rate is pretty low, what are the odds that you get one of the rooms with a view of the dumpster and utilities?
> 
> ...



WPORV is a great resort, and northern Kauai is beautiful - avoid rainy periods.
Villas have AC.  We prefer the 1Bd to the studio (space issue).

All the studios have views of dumpsters and power facilities... {Sarcasm}


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 10, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I was trying to research this resort a bit more before i commit and accept this offer. Most of the TUG reviews are positive, Tripadvisor is more mixed, some people love and other seem to have had a bad experience... Though many of bad reviews seem like people don't realize the difference between a hotel and timeshare..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If you take a look at the satellite view on google maps the dumpsters are in the corner, very few units face them.  The majority face the golf course.  This isn't a beachfront resort, it sits on a bluff, there is a trail down to the nearby Willye's beach.  North Shore Kauai is very rural and scenic, a good place for hiking or just lazing by the pool with a good book.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ragdoll (Nov 10, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> There were a few where people mentioned have very poor views from the Island View studios, such as direct view of the power facility or a dumpster.  Is that typical for the island view studios at this resort or are most decent and just few bad views?  Since the promo rate is pretty low, what are the odds that you get one of the rooms with a view of the dumpster and utilities?



The location you get mostly depends on your place in the hierarchy: home resort owners are first on that list and are assigned to the best location at the resort. Reservations made by traders, plus those through SPG and other channels, will have a lower priority, though I don't know how the management rates these. It's really just a "crap shoot" as to where you will be located. You can request a preference but there is no guarantee. They DO try to recognize your preference if they can. It is a good idea to ask when you check in.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 10, 2016)

DavidnRobin said:


> WPORV is a great resort, and northern Kauai is beautiful - avoid rainy periods.
> Villas have AC.  We prefer the 1Bd to the studio (space issue).
> 
> All the studios have views of dumpsters and power facilities... {Sarcasm}



Thanks,  We also prefer a 1Bd, and almost never book a studio when we for a Condo...   But since the offer is for a studio, i am trying to decide if the "savings" are worth it.. 

As for the view, it sounds and looks like most are decent with a few poor ones.. I am SPG Gold, but otherwise don't have any status in this system so it will be just luck where i get assigned if we go for this..


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 10, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Thanks,  We also prefer a 1Bd, and almost never book a studio when we for a Condo...   But since the offer is for a studio, i am trying to decide if the "savings" are worth it..
> 
> As for the view, it sounds and looks like most are decent with a few poor ones.. I am SPG Gold, but otherwise don't have any status in this system so it will be just luck where i get assigned if we go for this..



We have visited several times during low season using both StarOptions and Interval to grab units.  We have had no bad views, although only once were we assigned an excellent view.

I think the key to avoid being stuck in a suite with a really bad view is to visit during weeks the place is not overflowing with owners and guests.


----------



## farsighted99 (Nov 10, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Thanks,  We also prefer a 1Bd, and almost never book a studio when we for a Condo...   But since the offer is for a studio, i am trying to decide if the "savings" are worth it..
> 
> As for the view, it sounds and looks like most are decent with a few poor ones.. I am SPG Gold, but otherwise don't have any status in this system so it will be just luck where i get assigned if we go for this..



Your SPG gold status won't count when you stay at the Vistana timeshares.  It is spelled out specifically.  And especially when you use those low-ball priced invitations.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 10, 2016)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Thanks,  We also prefer a 1Bd, and almost never book a studio when we for a Condo...   But since the offer is for a studio, i am trying to decide if the "savings" are worth it..
> 
> As for the view, it sounds and looks like most are decent with a few poor ones.. I am SPG Gold, but otherwise don't have any status in this system so it will be just luck where i get assigned if we go for this..



When we did the SVO Offer (Dec'05) at the Sheraton Poipu - I paid to upgrade our room from pool to OF view (and add a day).  The picture below 'DavidnRobin' is the photo from the room we received.  We bought OF WKORVN, found TUG (luckily) and rescinded immediately - and bought WKORV OFD (resale).

So - you may be able to inquire how to get a 1Bd if it really matters. I posted about my concerns with the studio (see WPORV thread from Sept'15) - mainly size and no counter space in the kitchenette that forced us to use the bathroom counters (and noisy AC).  We cook in the villa (and use the great BBQs overlooking the ocean) - so lack of counter space matters to us (well... Robin). 

The other issue was the people smoking below us (not a studio issue - more of an issue being on 2nd floor), but hard to deal with people that have no concern with their own health and pollution they create - much less to have them care about ours. When I attempted to explain to them that smoking was not allowed - they made it seem like this was my problem. I called Security - that solved it.

At WPORV - we prefer the 1st floor as it gives ability to just walk directly outside (vs. go down hallways/stairs to get outside).  We are WPORV Owners and this has really paid off - as we have consistently been in HH section of B7 (except for our studio experience above - because I had to change our reservation dates).


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 11, 2016)

farsighted99 said:


> Your SPG gold status won't count when you stay at the Vistana timeshares.  It is spelled out specifically.  And especially when you use those low-ball priced invitations.



Thanks for confirming, that what I expected.


----------



## tborr123 (Nov 11, 2016)

Note that the fine print for the WPORV offer (and other Vistana TS offers) says you are not eligible if you already own any timeshare in their system. I was tempted until I read that.


----------



## Scott&Laura (Nov 11, 2016)

we received our only offer back in 2004


However as I understand offers are presented by referral. We have a friend who wanted to buy into MAUI and I talked him out of it. I said read TUGG and you can buy 15% on the dollar of  Vistana Timeshares since is Vistana is not able to retain value in ownership, 

He is coming on our Nickel next year to MAUI so we signed him up for offer were he gets 6 days 5 nights in Villas in MAUI as an incentive so he can prolong his time. We told our friends we love them but not that much so we  would pay for two weeks and he pays for stay longer. He's been a friend so long my brother and I complain he's our parents favorite son and he knows it. 

I would suggest everyone refer themselves or a spouse and see if you get the offer

I thought of that on the return trip to home 


Scott


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 30, 2016)

So has anyone called the phone numbers listed and been able to get a promo week even without an offer?  We used to get offers but have not had any recently. Would love to get a promo week.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 1, 2017)

Sometimes they will upgrade you for a small cost to a larger unit. We had a Hyatt offer and upgraded to a 2 bedroom when given a studio offer for just 50 more per night. We were able to take the whole family. Likewise we were able to add days to our 1 bedroom Lagunamar offer for a very low cost. Always worth an ask.


----------

